# OOOOoops!



## Lula (Feb 5, 2005)

Too fast..........


----------



## anua (Feb 5, 2005)

you look like a ghost here, bella-)))))))who took this one?Valter was so fast? ha ha ha


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 5, 2005)

You are going to find this hard to believe but I think that that picture is quite amazing. You might think it a mistake but I think it has a wonderful charm and quality all of it's own.


----------



## Lula (Feb 6, 2005)

anua said:
			
		

> you look like a ghost here, bella-)))))))who took this one?Valter was so fast? ha ha ha



Hahaha! actually it was me....i was gonna make a selfportait, i guess i was fast for the camera
llolololol 

Thanxx Hertz, i Kinda like it too! hehehehe


----------



## leecheewei85 (Feb 17, 2005)

Pic can be used as an advert..... something like 'need to rush? call City Cab...'
not a form of mockery but it actually can be done!~


----------

